

Blog Comments – Analysing 100,000 Comments and Spammers - davedd
http://blog.sucuri.net/2012/05/blog-comments-analysing-100000-comments-and-spammers.html

======
extesy
When accusing domain owners of spam, don't forget that anyone can spam
thousands of blog comments for $5 using any domain (think negative seo). For
example, I really doubt that Steve Pavlina (#3 in the spam domains list) would
spam his own domain. Most probably some competitor wants to take his domain
out of the google index.

------
simias

        Those were the top domains used by spammers:
         16514 gmail.com
         7300 hotmail.com
         3267 yahoo.com
    

How come gmail is so popular with spammers?

------
davedd
In terms of countries (based on the IP address of the spammer):

#1 USA (30%)

#2 China (20%)

#3 Russia (6%)

#4 Brazil (4%)

~~~
ihsw
IP addresses aren't reliable, especially when considering spammers will know
IP address geolocation will be used. It may be safe to assume a vast majority
of US IP addresses will actually be proxies.

